# Unacceptable contractor work...what now?



## MX5HIGH (May 25, 2017)

Wife went to Home Depot and picked out subway tile she wanted installed for backsplash in the kitchen. They told her they have been using the same installer for 28 years and assured her the job would be done right.  

I'll leave out most of the details or this would be a rather lengthy post.  The installers came Monday without the materials needed for the job.  Then after picking up materials and returning, said they could get the job done in one day.  Red flag number 2. 

I called Home Depot who called this guys boss and said the tile adhesive requires a 24 hour cure time so this will be a two day job.  It just went downhill from here.  The name of the company who sent these non-pros out to do this job is called Romanoff Restoration.  Do not even think about using them.

Now I've got to decide what to do. The company offered to tear everything out and redo the job.  Would you really want that or would you look for someone else to do it?  

Would you tell Home Depot you want a different installer?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2017)

I would tell Home Depot I want a full refund for the installation, including price of the initial tile purchase, since it is their recommended installer whom  they get a percentage off of. 

Then I'd get a real tile installer to buy a tile you selected at a real tile distributor to come do the job. But honestly, a back splash isn't beyond a do it yourself project and saving tons of money.

Perhaps a few more clues as to exactly what is wrong with the installation and some pictures would help us out here.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 25, 2017)

Agree with the above and in a way consider yourself lucky dealing with a good co who will likely make it right. I would be close to dialing up the store mgr.


----------



## brownhounds (May 25, 2017)

What's wrong with it?  Are the grout joints crooked?  Big gaps? Electrical outlets not right?


----------



## MX5HIGH (May 25, 2017)

Pictures will tell the story when I can post them.  Photobucket is not working at the moment but I'll get pictures up ASAP.

The outlets are just one issue.  These guys were unprofessional on every level.  We just spent thousands on quartz counter tops last week and now they have grout all all over them as well as the cabinets.  They never taped off or covered up anything.

They didn't didn't have a tile saw.  They used a 4 1/2" angle grinder and it shows in every piece they cut.  Where the tile meets the counter top should have been spacers and calked but they used grout everywhere.  I could go on and on but I'll let the pictures tell the story when I can get them up.

I'm going to Home Depot today and talk with the manager there and see what they are willing to do to get this corrected.  Isn't that what you would do?


----------



## biggdogg (May 25, 2017)

Home Depot gets a percentage of the contractor's take. The more the contractor pays, the more referrals they get from Home Depot. Ultimately it is Home Depot's responsibility as they initiated the contractor contact and handled the sale of the materials. Definitely call the store manager and they will make it right.


----------



## MX5HIGH (May 25, 2017)

Ok. Finally able to get some pictures up.  What do you think now?  How would you like to see this every day knowing you paid good money to get a professional result?


----------



## GA native (May 25, 2017)

Wow, that's sloppy.

The store manager will likely refer you to corporate. He probably has no power or say so over contractors.

If you have already paid for the job, call the bank and stop payment. If you haven't paid for the job, you got em by the short hairs, and they will make it right.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 25, 2017)

What is wrong with the outlet?  Does it need to be pulled out so that the cover is flush?  Honestly, I think the tile work looks pretty good with the exception of the edge where it meets the window.  Nothing a little touch up paint can't fix....but it could have been wiped down a bit more.  I think the seam along the countertops looks really good...but I'm curious as to why it kept going out past the cabinets on the first picture.

But...if you aren't happy, go to HD, they should be able to get it right.


----------



## ambush80 (May 25, 2017)

That's pretty crappy.  In the first pic, they should have stopped at the edge of the counter with bullnose.   In the second pic, the outlet 'tabs' should be on top of the tile.  You might need extra long screws to make it work.  It should also be a GFCI, by the way.  That's an easy fix.    The last picture is bad.  That's a terrible miter and the cut is jagged from the grinder.  I mean, even with a grinder you can ease the edge a little if you care.  The cleanup is shoddy and there was no reason to damage the corner.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 25, 2017)

The outlet is an easy fix; shims.
https://www.amazon.com/Gardner-Bend...sr=8-2-fkmr1&keywords=caterpillar+outlet+shim


----------



## oops1 (May 25, 2017)

Yea.. That looks like crap. I'd be on the phone.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 25, 2017)

Home Depot will make it right and refund your money. I used to design cabinets at Lowes and we had a rash of people related to each other that got free cabinets by complaining.


----------



## OwlRNothing (May 25, 2017)

So, is this how they left it? Or is this where they left it when you told them to get out of your house? It looks like they didn't get a chance to finish and clean up. That grout can be cleaned up. I agree the outlet looks shoddy, but I think maybe your expectations were too high. It's nearly impossible to find anyone now that does quality work. They've all been run out of business by "work for cash" operations and fly by night, no skill, upstart companies that go under in a year or two. Ah, the state of America.


----------



## MX5HIGH (May 25, 2017)

My expectations were too high?  So you would be ok with shoddy unprofessional work like this is your house?  Maybe so.   Not me. 

I went to HD today and talked with management and showed them pictures of the crappy work and the details that led us to where we are now. Of course they want to bring the same company back, tear everything out and start over.  I told him I don't think I want that company back in my house.  

The asst mgr and another member of his team is coming out one day next week to look at the job.  In the meantime, I would like to have 2 or 3 professionals take a look at the results and give me their wisdom on how to proceed.  

I have one person coming tomorrow morning and I had a GON member message me and volunteer to come and give me his insight on what to do next.  I appreciate all of your input and after talking with HD today, I feel confident they will do whatever it takes to turn this thing around.


----------



## skiff23 (May 25, 2017)

It looks to me unfinished. I can't understand the tile running past the end of the counter but the rest needs finished touched up and cleaned. Just from what I see in the pictures.
 And I think the original company should be able to re do the job. If they do not do an ace job then , do not accept it. Having employees is very tough now and getting a decent price for top work is harder because of cash discount jobs. I have never been a fan of Home Depot crews anyhow. A lot of lower skill guys get their start there.


----------



## fish hawk (May 25, 2017)

Your expectations were not to high,Sloppy is an understatement ,I've been a  tile installer for 25 years and I'd be embarrassed,thats not the work of a professional,looks like a blind man or 10 year old installed it.No excuses for that kind of workmanship.There should be some kind of trim on the one edge that either dies into the counter top or cabinet  and I always cut my tile to fit behind the prongs on the outlets that way they the cover fits flush with the outlet when the plates are put back on.


----------



## fish hawk (May 25, 2017)

Jake Allen said:


> The outlet is an easy fix; shims.
> https://www.amazon.com/Gardner-Bend...sr=8-2-fkmr1&keywords=caterpillar+outlet+shim



Unacceptable


----------



## oops1 (May 25, 2017)

I was waitin on FH to chime in.


----------



## Milkman (May 25, 2017)

Should have posted here asking for a known good installer. This group in the OT forum always comes through


----------



## fish hawk (May 25, 2017)

oops1 said:


> I was waitin on FH to chime in.



I'm still scratching  my head over this one.All the sheetrock needs to be torn out and replaced,no way you can just take the tile off and start over, when you start taking the tile off it's either going to take large chunks out of the sheetrock or leave mastic on the wall and then you have lumps and bumps all over.


----------



## fish hawk (May 25, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> What is wrong with the outlet?  Does it need to be pulled out so that the cover is flush?  Honestly, I think the tile work looks pretty good with the exception of the edge where it meets the window.  Nothing a little touch up paint can't fix....but it could have been wiped down a bit more.  I think the seam along the countertops looks really good...but I'm curious as to why it kept going out past the cabinets on the first picture.
> 
> But...if you aren't happy, go to HD, they should be able to get it right.



Are you serious?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 25, 2017)

Guessing the fridge goes where they ran it wild?


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 25, 2017)

Classic HD!


----------



## rospaw (May 26, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> What is wrong with the outlet?  Does it need to be pulled out so that the cover is flush?  Honestly, I think the tile work looks pretty good with the exception of the edge where it meets the window.  Nothing a little touch up paint can't fix....but it could have been wiped down a bit more.  I think the seam along the countertops looks really good...but I'm curious as to why it kept going out past the cabinets on the first picture.
> 
> But...if you aren't happy, go to HD, they should be able to get it right.



I'm not sure if you are looking at the same pictures i am. ?
I have done three tile jobs in my life all on my own stuff. NONE have looked even close to that bad and i'm no tile guy. HD needs to pay to have all that repaired by another company! I would not let that company back in another try and HD would make it right.


----------



## MX5HIGH (May 26, 2017)

rospaw said:


> I'm not sure if you are looking at the same pictures i am. ?
> I have done three tile jobs in my life all on my own stuff. NONE have looked even close to that bad and i'm no tile guy. HD needs to pay to have all that repaired by another company! I would not let that company back in another try and HD would make it right.



That's what I'm thinking at this point.  While talking with HD today I told the asst mgr I did not want them back in my house.  He, along with another mgr, is coming next week to look at this mess. I believe HD will do whatever it takes to make this right.


----------



## brownhounds (May 26, 2017)

Pathetic if its finished.  The outlets are awful, but they are easy to fix.  It needs to be finished on the edge.  I have never been a fan of sanded grout on a backsplash.  Probably start cracking within a year.  Good luck getting them back out, though.  

*Also, they could've done a better job of placing the darker colored tiles throughout the backsplash instead of all in one group.


----------



## GA native (May 26, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> That's pretty crappy.  In the first pic, they should have stopped at the edge of the counter with bullnose.   In the second pic, the outlet 'tabs' should be on top of the tile.  You might need extra long screws to make it work.  It should also be a GFCI, by the way.  That's an easy fix.    The last picture is bad.  That's a terrible miter and the cut is jagged from the grinder.  I mean, even with a grinder you can ease the edge a little if you care.  The cleanup is shoddy and there was no reason to damage the corner.



Only the first outlet in the circuit needs a GFCI.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 26, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Are you serious?



yup...serious.

hard to tell in the pics..but to me, the outlet just looks like it needs to be set on top of the tile and not on the board behind it.

grout lines look straight, spacing looks good to me.  The only thing that looks unfinished is the way the tile keeps going after the cabinets.  Not sure who's fault that is.

Yes...the clean up was sloppy...and I mentioned that above.  But, it isn't like it needs to be redone...just some touch up paint and a wet sponge.


----------



## fish hawk (May 26, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> yup...serious.
> 
> hard to tell in the pics..but to me, the outlet just looks like it needs to be set on top of the tile and not on the board behind it.
> 
> ...


Grout lines are way too big,looks like they used a 1/4 in. spacer.Large grout lines are not a good idea for a kitchen backsplash.They should have been butted or  1/8 in. spacing at most.In some spots theres grout missing and other spots theres too much grout also grout thats allowed to sit to long on tile is very hard to clean off especially on a tile like that,it's not just haze on there.If you look closely you can see that some of the grout lines are larger than others.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 26, 2017)

brownhounds said:


> Pathetic if its finished.  The outlets are awful, but they are easy to fix.  It needs to be finished on the edge.  I have never been a fan of sanded grout on a backsplash.  Probably start cracking within a year.  Good luck getting them back out, though.
> 
> *Also, *they could've done a better job of placing the darker colored tiles throughout the backsplash instead of all in one group*.



This was also the first thing I noticed! This is usually what you see in a DIY/homeowner job! Take the extra time to do a dry layout!


----------



## MX5HIGH (May 26, 2017)

shakey gizzard said:


> This was also the first thing I noticed! This is usually what you see in a DIY/homeowner job! Take the extra time to do a dry layout!



Good idea. I noticed that as they were putting it up and called the wife in to show her and she was ok with it so I didn't say anything else about it.  I had not thought about a dry layout but I can see where that would be very helpful.


----------



## Killdee (May 27, 2017)

Do not people use HD installers for anything, they may have a few good ones but this kind of work is par for the course for most any work they do.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 27, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Grout lines are way too big,looks like they used a 1/4 in. spacer.Large grout lines are not a good idea for a kitchen backsplash.They should have been butted or  1/8 in. spacing at most.In some spots theres grout missing and other spots theres too much grout also grout thats allowed to sit to long on tile is very hard to clean off especially on a tile like that,it's not just haze on there.If you look closely you can see that some of the grout lines are larger than others.



Totally agree that the grout lines are way too big. But I put that on the homeowner/interior designer and not the contractor. Unless, of course, the direction for a thin grout line was given.


----------



## Cwb19 (May 27, 2017)

Those tile are bevel edged  the problem is the installer didn't take the time to wipe the grout down to the proper level


----------



## MX5HIGH (May 27, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> Totally agree that the grout lines are way too big. But I put that on the homeowner/interior designer and not the contractor. Unless, of course, the direction for a thin grout line was given.



I disagree with you on this. It is NOT my responsibility to follow these guys around and ensure they do the job correctly.  We paid them to do the job and do it right. 

I detail cars and I don't want or need anyone to looking over my shoulder to see if I'm doing my job right!


----------



## mguthrie (May 28, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Your expectations were not to high,Sloppy is an understatement ,I've been a  tile installer for 25 years and I'd be embarrassed,thats not the work of a professional,looks like a blind man or 10 year old installed it.No excuses for that kind of workmanship.There should be some kind of trim on the one edge that either dies into the counter top or cabinet  and I always cut my tile to fit behind the prongs on the outlets that way they the cover fits flush with the outlet when the plates are put back on.



This guy knows what he's talking about.


----------



## mguthrie (May 28, 2017)

Killdee said:


> Do not people use HD installers for anything, they may have a few good ones but this kind of work is par for the course for most any work they do.



And you'll pay a premium for the work. I can't understand why anybody would use HD for any installs


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 29, 2017)

In the end, take another picture so we can compare. I expect that the camera/picture, not the eye, will look similar


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 29, 2017)

My tile guy had trouble once keeping the same margins on a particular job. I checked the tiles. They varied in size. This eliminates being able to keep it perfect. I can't tell, the pics look like the tiles are not set perfect, spacing wise...... I see one that seems to be canted slightly. However, once the next contractor hears that he is redoing tile, he will likely bail.... because he will be afraid of the job


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 29, 2017)

What I see the most is not exactly quality.... but a don't care mindset. The same, I guess. On the miter cut, He guessed at 45 degrees rather than take the time to do it right. Then it required fitting the connecting miter. Which caused the short point to not meet together right.


----------



## skiff23 (May 29, 2017)

Was this a matted tile from HD or was it individual pieces layed one at a time ?


----------



## fish hawk (May 29, 2017)

Z





1gr8bldr said:


> My tile guy had trouble once keeping the same margin on a particular job. I checked the tiles. They varied in size. This eliminates being able to keep it perfect. I can't tell, the pics look like the tiles are not set perfect, spacing wise...... I see one that seems to be canted slightly. However, once the next contractor hears that he is redoing tile, he will likely bail.... because he will be afraid of the job


This is true,tile quality has actuality gone down,even on expensive one's,sizing has become a real issue in the industry,same box,same run but you get tiles that are maybe a 16th to a 8th inch off and if your using spacers it becomes problematic for the installer,I've even had $ 16.00 to $20.00 per sq/ft crossville tile have sizing issues,Thats why most tile is run in some sort of pattern verses a plain square set,which this particular one was,a broken brick pattern.If you notice in the picture the grout lines lettered a&b are different widths and there's a bunch more than just those,thats in the linear run not the vertical.Number 1 tile should have been taken out and replaced with another as there is a definite size difference on the left end.#2 picture the tiles are crooked and along the counter top the grout was not wiped out good enough.That tile has a beveled edge so you can go two ways with it,butt them together and wipe the grout even with the tile and you wind up with what will look like a 1/8" inch grout joint or use a 1/8" spacer or a wedce and wipe the grout down to where you see the bevel.
I will have to disagree with you on this one,going in and fixing someone elses screw up just means more money for the installer whose correcting it and who dont like more money?I really hate to jank on someone elses work,matter of fact I try not to i have homeowners ask me all the time about other 
trades work but i always tell them the should talk with there contractor about any concerns they have with anyone's work but this job sucks so bad and in the interest of the homeowner i have to say something,he has a legitimate complainant here.Im ocd about my work.


----------



## fish hawk (May 29, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> And you'll pay a premium for the work. I can't understand why anybody would use HD for any installs



You are so right,they charge a premium price.I checked into doing some work for HD but the amount of insurance they require you to carry is crazy plus the sales people are inexperienced and dont have a clue,you have to wait 2 weeks to draw a check on top of all that.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 29, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Z
> This is true,tile quality has actuality gone down,even on expensive one's,sizing has become a real issue in the industry,same box,same run but you get tiles that are maybe a 16th to a 8th inch off and if your using spacers it becomes problematic for the installer,I've even had $ 16.00 to $20.00 per sq/ft crossville tile have sizing issues,Thats why most tile is run in some sort of pattern verses a plain square set,which this particular one was,a broken brick pattern.If you notice in the picture the grout lines lettered a&b are different widths and there's a bunch more than just those,thats in the linear run not the vertical.Number 1 tile should have been taken out and replaced with another as there is a definite size difference on the left end.#2 picture the tiles are crooked and along the counter top the grout was not wiped out good enough.That tile has a beveled edge so you can go two ways with it,butt them together and wipe the grout even with the tile and you wind up with what will look like a 1/8" inch grout joint or use a 1/8" spacer or a wedce and wipe the grout down to where you see the bevel.
> I will have to disagree with you on this one,going in and fixing someone elses screw up just means more money for the installer whose correcting it and who dont like more money?I really hate to jank on someone elses work,matter of fact I try not to i have homeowners ask me all the time about other
> trades work but i always tell them the should talk with there contractor about any concerns they have with anyone's work but this job sucks so bad and in the interest of the homeowner i have to say something,he has a legitimate complainant here.Im ocd about my work.


LOL, I can be as well, but recently, some OCD homeowners have broken my pride. One particular job, I have replaced every window once, Some three times. Big picture windows. The latest, they called two months later to say they found something else [on the glass]. "But you can only see it after 4 oclock". Mercy. Then the next call was "the crossbar in the screens looks good from the inside but we think if it were lowered 1/2 inch that the outside would look better. . Then I wasted another trip out to look at another problem. This is no joke, we walked out on the deck, and he said, "after it rains, if you come outside, i can hear water dripping inside of the gutter downspout"


----------



## fish hawk (May 29, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> LOL, I can be as well, but recently, some OCD homeowners have broken my pride. One particular job, I have replaced every window once, Some three times. Big picture windows. The latest, they called two months later to say they found something else. "But you can only see it after 4 oclock". Mercy. Then the next call was "the crossbar in the screens looks good from the inside but we think if it were lowered 1/2 inch that the outside would look better. . Then I wasted another trip out to look at another problem. This is no joke, we walked out on the deck, and he said, "after it rains, if you come outside, i can hear water dripping inside of the gutter downspout"


I here ya,every now and then you get the ones you can't please no matter what,most of the time their wanting something for free.I will always go back and meet the customer to address anything they have a concern about and if its a legtimate complaint i will address it but if its something unreasonable i just bluntly tell them it is.Ive learned after 25 years in the business that you can't beat around the bush.I bet you do the same also but you've still wasted your time and gas and some people simply don't get it,some want you to come and change there lightbulb.......lol


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 29, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> I here ya,every now and then you get the ones you can't please no matter what,most of the time their wanting something for free.I will always go back and meet the customer to address anything they have a concern about and if its a legtimate complaint i will address it but if its something unreasonable i just bluntly tell them it is.Ive learned after 25 years in the business that you can't beat around the bush.I bet you do the same also but you've still wasted your time and gas and some people simply don't get it,some want you to come and change there lightbulb.......lol


Up until last year, I jumped through every hoop, gave them everything they wanted that was not in the contract, took beating after beating. but no more, My mindset has changed starting after this present job. Most recent homeowner said "when are you going to install the windows" on an addition. Brick crew 2 days out. I said you did not ask for windows. They said" we assumed we were getting windows, we have windows everywhere." I said, there not on the plan you gave me. Mercy, I eat 2 windows and get behind 3 weeks, two waiting on windows and another week because I lost my window with the mason..... and they complain because it's taking so long.


----------



## MX5HIGH (May 30, 2017)

skiff23 said:


> Was this a matted tile from HD or was it individual pieces layed one at a time ?


----------



## fish hawk (May 30, 2017)

Well that explains the different sized grout lines.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 30, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Well that explains the different sized grout lines.



Yes it does.

And seeing that they're matted tiles, I agree with the OP...the grout was installed incorrectly.

I will say, that tile would be a pain to install because of that thin grout and the beveled edge.  But, it should have been priced appropriately and done correctly.


----------



## MX5HIGH (May 31, 2017)

Ok, the HD mgr and the field rep for the company responsible for the install came to check out the job first hand.  They both had already agreed, after viewing the pictures I sent them, that this was not an acceptable job.  I know I said I didn't want them back in our house but I have reconsidered that.   

The field rep assured us that they would take out the tile, clean up the mess, put up hardyboard/backerboard and redo the job.  He is sending his best crew to do the work and said they would do whatever it takes to complete the job to our satisfaction.    We'll see.


----------



## skiff23 (Jun 3, 2017)

I suspected the pre matted tile. I don't like it and it is an installers nightmare  That was part of the problem.


----------



## rospaw (Jun 3, 2017)

MX5HIGH said:


> Ok, the HD mgr and the field rep for the company responsible for the install came to check out the job first hand.  They both had already agreed, after viewing the pictures I sent them, that this was not an acceptable job.  I know I said I didn't want them back in our house but I have reconsidered that.
> 
> The field rep assured us that they would take out the tile, clean up the mess, put up hardyboard/backerboard and redo the job.  He is sending his best crew to do the work and said they would do whatever it takes to complete the job to our satisfaction.    We'll see.



Some folks are just suckers! 
Let them back in ehh.... Well i guess the old saying is they got me once but never again.... OH, sorry i meant to say they got me once, they got me TWICE but never again? 

On a serious note i hope they take care of you and make it right (and most likely they will) Pictures when the job is done so WE can critique!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 9, 2017)

Did you get your tile job straightened out?


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jul 9, 2017)

The district manager with the company (Romanoff) who provided the two rookies who did the tile job is no longer with the company. 

The company sent another manager out (two weeks ago) to see the unacceptable job these two guys did.  He said he had seen all the pictures we (and Home Depot) had submitted but said he had no idea is was this bad. 

Romanoff is scheduled to send their two best guys out tomorrow (Monday) morning and have put us on their calendar for four days to remove the previous tile job, clean everything up to our satisfaction and then reinstall the backsplash.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jul 10, 2017)

The removal has started...


----------



## MX5HIGH (Aug 6, 2017)

Well it appears that after 3 months this nightmare is about over.  The company, Romanoff Renovations , the subcontractor for Home Depot, sent out their two "best" tile guys.  They got the crappy unprofessional backsplash torn out and put in wonderboard. 

I had told this guy and his supervisor during a previous visit that we wanted the spacers between the quartz countertop and the first layer of tiles. I walked into the kitchen to check his progress and he had set the tile right on top of the countertop...no spacers.  

I called his supervisor and said we had told him we wanted spacers and he started out with the tile directly on top of the countertop without spacers.  The tile guy left with our kitchen still in a mess.  

Fast forward 2 more weeks. The guy came back, tore out that section and replaced the wonderboard.  THEN he started the install using the spacers.  Finally by the end of the day he had the backsplash installed. 

He came back the next day and grouted and sealed and anything else that needed to be done.  There are a few details I can take care of like a few pinholes in the grout and one small section that needs a little more caulk.  My wife and I agreed we don't want any of them back in our house. 

I sent the district manager an email (with pictures) and mentioned that we would finish up their job.  My wife ended up cleaning the grout off the countertops that the first crew got all over them saving the company money by not sending out someone to do this.  Remember, this company is 65 miles from our residence. 

I ask for compensation for not only the work we ended up doing but also for leaving our kitchen in a mess for 3 months.  We learned a costly lesson.  Never deal with a box store for any remodeling projects.  They will tell you how great their subs are and they don't have a clue how terrible their work is, or if they do they sure won't tell you.  

Some of you wanted to see pictures of the completed job. Photobucket went south and I have not found another picture sharing website yet.  When I do, I will post up some pictures.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 7, 2017)

I know you wanted the space between the counter and 1st tile, but don't grout it. Get the flexible grout tile caulk for this. A grout line will crack due to movement of the counter/tile. Lowes sells it and you can likely get a good match. If I recall, it dries slightly lighter than the pic on the tube


----------



## MX5HIGH (Aug 7, 2017)

Absolutely.  This time they did it right and used the caulk that was designed (same color as grout) to be used to seal between the countertop and the bottom row of tile.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Aug 8, 2017)

Ok, after months the backsplash install is complete.  I have learned my lesson to NEVER deal with Home Depot or their contractors again.  Their contractors were Romanoff Renovations, absolutely the worst company I have ever dealt with.


----------



## snookdoctor (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks good.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Aug 9, 2017)

snookdoctor said:


> Looks good.



Thanks. My wife likes it. That's all that matters to me.


----------



## BeerThirty (Aug 9, 2017)

Glad it's all done, it looks great.  What a shame you had to go through this process...


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jan 11, 2018)

BeerThirty said:


> Glad it's all done, it looks great.  What a shame you had to go through this process...



Thanks


----------



## Killdee (Jan 12, 2018)

This is a good lesson for all. HD makes it look easy for folks to buy their products and install by insured professionals when in fact it’s a crapshoot as to who or how. I do home repairs and have seen many sloppy jobs done by HD. Don’t do it!!!


----------

